# Anybody know about backhoes?



## buffalo (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been looking at them online for 6 months now , just looking at prices and such. I need to do some digging and landscape at my house. I also have a very large driveway to clear snow from .20k would be my top end on spending . It's just home personal use , but a plumber friends says he can put me to work with one if I choose also . 

  I want 4x4 , somthing that is not going to break down every week . Clam buckets and thumbs seem convient , but not nessacaraly.  . I'm not a tractor mechance so I'm not sure how to evaluate one when I inspect . I have an Der john deere 3020 and I know parts add up quick . 
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...pment/for-sale/12316515/2001-new-holland-555e
 This seems like a cheap price and an hour away . I probably won't make a move till after winter , just figured id see if anyone has any advise on this .


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

Follow the auctions, if you sign up with these guys you can check out past prices and get a feel for what stuff is worth.
Richie"s started here about 60 years ago, I have never heard a complaint about them.
https://www.rbauction.com/heavy-equipment-auctions/albany-ny


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2016)

New Holland are going to be pricey on parts. But that is usually why they cost less to buy.

If it were me and I own a couple I would stick to John Deere or Cat if at all possible. John Deere parts are much less expensive than CAT, with CAT you are paying for a name. 4x4 is a must if you are doing dirt work or snow removal. Extendahoe is nice for the extra digging depth takes it from being able to dig 11-12 feet to 17 foot or so. I love pilot controls over wobble sticks as they are much more comfortable but you will pay for them. A 4in1 bucket is nice for grabbing but for general dirt scooping and floating of the bucket I like the traditional better. John Deere 310 is a perfect size and what is usually the rental size or smaller construction size.

If you get older than 2007 or so you will be able to work on it without a computer and a fat checkbook. On my 2012 you just hook up a computer and it tells you what is wrong with it but I can't do that myself, I have to pay John Deere to come out and do it for 500 bucks.

Ask Away and I will help with what I can.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2016)

For 20k there are a lot of options but you are looking at a machine from the 90's which is not a big deal just check the hours, I wouldn't buy anything over 4-5,000 hours unless they can prove it was taken care of. Like Neal said to you can check the auctions but you have to be careful as people also send their junk there.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris said:


> For 20k there are a lot of options but you are looking at a machine from the 90's which is not a big deal just check the hours, I wouldn't buy anything over 4-5,000 hours unless they can prove it was taken care of. Like Neal said to you can check the auctions but you have to be careful as people also send their junk there.



I was thinking of just checking prices but for an auction fro where he is I would be looking across the border, big dollar difference.
https://www.rbauction.com/heavy-equipment-auctions/?gclid=CPbMztrIzNACFQZufgod-5wOeA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## frodo (Nov 28, 2016)

.  I have found hollands have  no balls, i do not like them and would not buy one
get a      cat 416 series 2   4x4 with extend-a-hoe  

mo


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

I know Buffalo gets a lot of snow, but you might be better off with a tractor for snow removal and renting a machine when it's time to do some landscaping.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

Backhoes do quiet well at plowing. I grew up in a town where every contractor did snow removal in the winter with their backhoes. My skid steer goes to the mountains every year to remove snow for a buddies company.


----------



## buffalo (Nov 29, 2016)

Thx all !! I have a lot truck , f250 5.4l 2003 ford with a nice plow for now , if I get a nice tractor I will sell it . We get slammed with snow here , I'm used to it . It's not really a snow purchase ,  but I will use it for that if I purchase . If I buy , I want a lifetime purchase is all . I'm not hung up on name brands , just want something to last . I will keep you all updated , and TY  chris!


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

No problem, Case is not bad either but the wobble sticks get annoying. If you can find anything with pilot controls you will be happy with operating the backhoe part, it is comfortable for all day work. The rest of the machines all work the same. Stay away from Volvo backhoes too, they are gutless and expensive to repair. You likely won't need much of anything for repairs using it for yourself but it would still be nice to be able to afford it if it happens. I still say try for a Deere if you can or an older Cat. At least parts will be readily available. You won't need anything bigger than a Deere 310 or a Cat 420. If I can run my company with those you won't need any more size for anything you are doing and those are probably the most available. If you were looking in California a couple years ago you would have got an almost new machine for that price since we are not allowed to use anything older than a 2012 any more. Would have been worth the transport fee's.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 14, 2016)

Not ready yet just looking .

Seems like a good price for a CAT ? 

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/5908259473.html


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2016)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...nt/for-sale/list/?Manu=CATERPILLAR&MDLGrp=426


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2016)

buffalo said:


> Not ready yet just looking .
> 
> Seems like a good price for a CAT ?
> 
> https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/5908259473.html



In California that would be a high price but I think it is fair. Here we have no rust. It is an older machine but the hours are low for its age.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 14, 2016)

Chris said:


> In California that would be a high price but I think it is fair. Here we have no rust. It is an older machine but the hours are low for its age.



HMM , seemed like a lower end price around here . But I have months to keep looking and see. Everything here is covered in rust . We salt everything during winter . My trucks days are numbered just for the rust lol . It's odd but my oils have leaked for years , tranny and oil pan gasket . My truck on the under side looks great , lol .


----------



## buffalo (Dec 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...nt/for-sale/list/?Manu=CATERPILLAR&MDLGrp=426



Yes I watch that site alot . But that's just an opening bid . I don't think I'll bid on anything . I like hard numbers . Bidders know what thier looking for lol.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2016)

buffalo said:


> Yes I watch that site alot . But that's just an opening bid . I don't think I'll bid on anything . I like hard numbers . Bidders know what thier looking for lol.



It would be nice if they showed previous sales.
Like this.
http://www.constructionequipmentguide.com/auction-results/backhoe-loaders/caterpillar/426B


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2016)

It might be worth shipping from a dry climate?


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2016)

Nevermind......


----------



## buffalo (Jan 19, 2017)

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/5930668708.html

What about JCB ? Guy says the meter went out this summer , and had 3500hrs .


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2017)

For a jcb 3500 hours is getting to be the expensive part of its life.


----------



## Thumper (Apr 21, 2017)

Chris said:


> New Holland are going to be pricey on parts. But that is usually why they cost less to buy.
> 
> If it were me and I own a couple I would stick to John Deere or Cat if at all possible. John Deere parts are much less expensive than CAT, with CAT you are paying for a name. 4x4 is a must if you are doing dirt work or snow removal. Extendahoe is nice for the extra digging depth takes it from being able to dig 11-12 feet to 17 foot or so. I love pilot controls over wobble sticks as they are much more comfortable but you will pay for them. A 4in1 bucket is nice for grabbing but for general dirt scooping and floating of the bucket I like the traditional better. John Deere 310 is a perfect size and what is usually the rental size or smaller construction size.
> 
> ...



I worked for CNH for about five years. After seeing the serious quality issues and very low skill levels of most of the employees there I reccomend staying away from anything made by them within the last decade and a half. 

Just saying.


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2017)

Thumper said:


> I worked for CNH for about five years. After seeing the serious quality issues and very low skill levels of most of the employees there I reccomend staying away from anything made by them within the last decade and a half.
> 
> Just saying.



I agree.........


----------



## MrMiz (May 18, 2017)

Sounds to me like you've got 2 competing interests there that are making it harder for you to make a choice. If I'm understanding you right the first is clearing snow for your personal residence. The second is a commercial application of using a backhoe for income.  Here is why I think they are competing:

You can clear snow with just about any tractor with a loader bucket. It might not be terribly efficient, but it will get the job done. Here you can shop around and get something for residential use but I use a John Deere 3033R and I love it. I have to clear 3 houses and just under a mile of drive. These series of tractor are utility and have a very large array of attachments that you can purchase for specialty dealing. There is always and attachment for "that".  I purchased the Backhoe attachment with it and I've used it for installing french drains on the 3 houses, and various other small projects. It does a little bit of everything "good". It cost a little over 30k for the tractor, backhoe, power beyond kit, mower deck, and a box blade. 

BUT

For commercial use... for a backhoe your going to be in and digging all day long your not going to want to mess around. Time is money and realistically I don't think you should even go with an combo and for all day "I'm getting paid by the hour" use you should just get an excavator (the biggest one you can afford).
Now some of the bigger combos backhoes can do a really good job, but they just can't compete in the all day use. I've always rented the bigger ones. I think I've rented 4 different backhoes and 2 different excavators and from here on out I'm going to go right to the excavators. 

As far as quality of brand if you want to know what works and how hard things are to work on just talk to the guy that works for the rental company repairing their inventor. They are going to have a lot to tell you about, and more knowledge then most of the rest of us because of the heavy use and extensive maintenance.

I love my JD3033R and wouldn't trade it for anything, and I could safely recommend it to you for snow removal and occasionally backhoe work(few times a month), but it sounds like you're going to need more then what I have.  Hope that helps


----------

